# Homemade kibble topper recipe



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok since is so hard to find were I live quality canned foods, I have made this recipes to be used as a kibble topper  , this topper is exelent for getting the attention of picky eaters, I know dogs don't need veggies for living but this ones are for adding extra flavor to the meat


Ingredient list: 



1 pound ground chicken/ beef/ beef hearth
Chicken liver, the quantity depends on how your dog or cat likes it
A bit of salt and basil

For the veggies use two or more of:

Carrots
Broccoli 
Green beans
Tomatoes


First add the ground meat in pot wit water, half of the meat should be at least submerged in the water, when the water stars to boil add the veggies, also salt and basil.

Pictured chicken and green beans:










Steer the mix occasionally until when the water evaporates, later let it cold and then you can store it in a plastic container, ready to be used for your pet.

When you want to use it for feed add warm water to the kibble, then add the meat and mix it wit a spoon , your pet is going to have a feast arty:

Pictured chicken wit broccoli and green beans:










Pictured chicken wit carrots, tomato and broccoli :










If it's too mush meat you can also freeze it and save it for later.

Pictured beef wit carrots, tomato and green beans :


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your mix is good but i don't think you need to add salt.
here are some of things i top my dogs kibble with:

>>> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast.
>>> canned fish (in water no salt added).
>>> raw ground beef (4oz pattie).
>>> organic yogurt, home made yogurt.
>>> apples , pears, bluberries.
>>> fresh fish.
>>> can food.
>>> salmon oil (human grade).
>>> raw egg.
>>> whole egg (served with ground shell).
>>> table scraps (depending).
>>> fresh sweet potato. (baked).
>>> some green veggies.

i can't think of anything else.


----------

